# Removing roots at the 4x6



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Always the hardest area to clean with a cable machine but the Clog Dog makes it so easy. Hit that like and share button!!!


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

Uh oh another clog dog post.:biggrin:You must really like it or Are you being payed to sell us the clog dog ?:surprise: TELL US THE TRUTH!!!! We have ways of making you talk.:devil3:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

lol Not paid a dime to talk about clog dog but all I do are sewer inspections and drain cleaning so you won't hear much about plumbing from me. Plus all the other drain cleaning talk....been there done that. Talked about sectionals, drums, jetters etc over the years I've been on the forums so the clog dog is really just a new toy for me. I don't have much else to talk about lol .....let's be honest here.....how much innovation is really out there? Just an example....The k50 is from the 1940's after all. The Dog is the latest and greatest for drain cleaning imo

I had a job a few years ago and it took me 4-1/2 hours to clean with my jetter, dreel and k60. Did it again earlier this month and it took 34 minutes with the Dog. I haven't used my jetter in almost 8 months now. What's not to like? Why not be excited about it?

Just curious though.....if I could get paid for talking about clog dog...how much do you think I'm worth? hahahaha


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

wow....just saw I've been on here since 2008 and on Ridgid since 2007. Dammit spacepirate thanks for making me feel old here.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I think 2010 for me? Long time...............


----------



## Lenny (Dec 24, 2008)

Trying to understand what Im looking at. Is the entire push rod spinning? Or is the center inner core spinning the head at the end? What is the cleaning head made of?

You mentioned needing a camera. Can you use this on a stopped up line that is full where a camera can not see? If so, how has that experience been for you?

Gotta say, I am intrigued.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 24, 2008)

I watched your youtube videos which answered my questions. tks


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have never had any issues cleaning a 4x6 joint of tree roots with a cable machine. Almost all the buildings in my area has 4" cast iron leaving the building up to a minimum of 3 feet and transitions into 6" clay.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I have never had any issues cleaning a 4x6 joint of tree roots with a cable machine. Almost all the buildings in my area has 4" cast iron leaving the building up to a minimum of 3 feet and transitions into 6" clay.


Video or it never happened


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm not knocking your clog dog but a jetter would have done it quicker.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

justme said:


> I'm not knocking your clog dog but a jetter would have done it quicker.


Agree 100% but would've cost way more, needs more maintenance, taken up more room in the van, add water to a potentially filled line.

I'm saying this even having a jetter built into the van. There is no one size fits all tool but the dog has done well against roots. 

Heck 2 days ago I had a grease filled 40' four inch line. Used the 8mm and drill and it took 16 minutes. That includes putting everything away as well. I'm having pretty good luck with it.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Agree 100% but would've cost way more, needs more maintenance, taken up more room in the van, add water to a potentially filled line.
> 
> I'm saying this even having a jetter built into the van. There is no one size fits all tool but the dog has done well against roots.
> 
> Heck 2 days ago I had a grease filled 40' four inch line. Used the 8mm and drill and it took 16 minutes. That includes putting everything away as well. I'm having pretty good luck with it.


how much hose or cable is available with the clog dog?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The dog itself is 125' and designed for runs under 100'. I keep the 10mm dog and a bare 50' 10mm shaft on the van.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Video or it never happened


I have been cleaning sewers officially for 30 years. Unofficially for 40 years. So I know how to use the equipment to clean sewers properly. Plus the fact I do not need to prove myself to you.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

This is a before/after of a root intrusion that was left behind by a 20something year plumber. He was there 1 week prior. Sad thing is I see this all the time. I inspect alot of laterals where a plumber was there a week or so prior but left roots like this behind.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

No excuse for leaving roots like that. Drop a camera down the line and make sure.


----------

